# Will Christopher Woods Deliver?



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2010)

So, according to the schedule on his website, the body I ordered three years ago from Christopher Woods' online store is going to be finished in roughly two weeks. What do you think, will he actually deliver this time?  

I hope so, as I could use the extra money from selling this off since I scrapped the project it was for.

The second pic is from the last update I received on 09-23-2007. The body was getting a hole drilled for a volume pot and a black burst around the edge.

I'll update the thread after the date on the schedule has rolled around and passed to let you guys know


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 28, 2010)

HOW LONG AGO!?!?!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2010)

13point9 said:


> HOW LONG AGO!?!?!



You read that right, three years give or take a month or two  The body was from his store, meaning it was completed as far as the first pic when I ordered it. He nicked the flame maple top when he went to drill the hole for the knob and offered me two options, either he'd make me a new body, or he'd finish it for free. Since the finish I wanted was a green to black burst I decided to let him do the finish for free since the burst would cover the small nick in the top.

PS remember to vote in the poll


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2010)

wow! that´s a long wait! 

whenever these things happen, i always wonder what these guys are doing every day. like, do they actually work on anything? do they just keep on taking all the orders they get?

i know all about orders that take years to finish for no reason. it sucks! you really can´t do much about it either, ya know? you end up feeling kinda helpless.

chris woods seems to be delivering some ancient orders lately. he might just be getting ready with this thing.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry Steve.


----------



## MacTown09 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey man that is a great looking body. What kind of trem and necks it routed for? PM me and lets have a talk about taking it off your hands


----------



## Soilent1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha ha! I know in my case it was a whole year before he even started my 7 string neck project!! Then ended up building a 6 string first run. 2 years later it arrived. The quote was 3-months build time.


----------



## yacker (Feb 28, 2010)

And yet, before I became active on this site I was trying to figure out who does custom 7 string guitars via google and he is one of the first names that comes up. How that's the case is beyond me, but I'm glad I did more research and didn't order a full custom from him. This is clearly a case of being pathetic at managing a business, 3 years for a body that only needed to be finished is beyond disgusting.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 28, 2010)

>.< I really don't think I could wait that long for a guitar to be made, are there a lot of builders like this then? (I've read about Devires)


----------



## avenger (Feb 28, 2010)

It looks like it was almost done 3 years ago. Hope you get something out of it!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2010)

13point9 said:


> >.< I really don't think I could wait that long for a guitar to be made, are there a lot of builders like this then? (I've read about Devires)



Well, I ordered my first KxK IIRC 3 months before I ordered this body... I now have three completed KxKs here


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2010)

The results so far are _hilarious_.


----------



## Spondus (Feb 28, 2010)

Randy said:


> The results so far are _hilarious_.



This.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 28, 2010)

lol,


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 28, 2010)

ill be pretty surprised honestly.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 28, 2010)

yacker said:


> And yet, before I became active on this site I was trying to figure out who does custom 7 string guitars via google and he is one of the first names that comes up. How that's the case is beyond me, but I'm glad I did more research and didn't order a full custom from him. This is clearly a case of being pathetic at managing a business, 3 years for a body that only needed to be finished is beyond disgusting.



Search Engine Optimisation my friend


----------



## thesimo (Feb 28, 2010)

i guess the only thing thats keeping you waiting is the comedy factor. but jesus christ.... 3 years? You have insane patience. I'd have driven cross country and shot him by now


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2010)

thesimo said:


> i guess the only thing thats keeping you waiting is the comedy factor. but jesus christ.... 3 years? You have insane patience. I'd have driven cross country and shot him by now



It's not patience, it's that it wasn't that expensive and I don't care anymore beyond the principal of the thing


----------



## Statue of Ages (Feb 28, 2010)

Man, 3 years? I honestly would have forgotten about the thing by like...1 and a half years.


----------



## S-O (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice, how much?

No, really, are you selling this?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn, try to stir up Chris Woods hate and get blitzed with offers to buy the body if I ever get it 

This isn't a for sale thread, it's a poll.

That said, I pm'ed you out of courtesy Shawn


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 28, 2010)

You know, we have a dude named spins on Jemsite who has been waiting longer than 3 years from Woods. Woods sent him an e-mail thanking him for all the shit spins has said about him as apparently Woods is telling potential customers that spins in crazy and that he'd never do that to them. 

Here's spins' post from Jemsite unedited:
*****************************************************************
_Hey i finally got some correspondence from Chris, this is how he treats people, after he has ripped them off, he is such a classy, stand up type of guy. Remember guys dont be upset if the guitar is broken we wouldnt want him to be offended..I really should take him up on the commission part, at least till i get my money back, heres his latest email, im sure he will come back bashing me again...blah blah blah, like ive said before until i get my $850 USD i wont stop


Just thought I'd let you know that I stopped by the forum today for the first time in about a year and see that you are still out there "promoting" my ****. I know you're an ignoranus (someone who is both stupid and an *******), but someday you will learn that the best way to hurt me would be to do NOTHING. Have them lock my forum and let me disappear into page 36 where no one will find it. Out of the 500+ bodies I've sold on **** since January, most of them are members. They all say the same thing......

"I saw your thread. I really like your stuff. You must have really pissed that spins guy off. I'm a little nervous about buying directly from you. Can I buy from you through **** (I'm sure they are thinking, can I buy from you on **** LIKE SPINS says)?"

I then explain to them that "Spins is a moron." If you read all the way through the forum you'll see that he owns 2 of my guitars that he loves. So not only is he a moron, but he's also a hippocrit. Then they laugh a little... agree that your a moron..... then buy my stuff via ****.

Anyway, keep fighting the good fight, and try to keep my name in the top 5 topics. I can't hardly ask for better advertising. You're even smart enough to let them know they can buy my stuff on ****.

Keep driving those buyers to my website.

Thanks again,

Chris

P.S. I should send you commission for all the stuff you sell for me. I've slipped down to like #4 topic. If you could go and add some stuff to bring me back to the top I would greatly appreciate it. I won't be checking back for another year or so, but like I said, I greatly appreciate it.
*************************************************************************
_So there you go.

I also have learned a 'hippocrit' is a critical hit worthy of being defined as Hippopotamus-like. It is a gargantuan damage hit and is usually a crit of over 9000 damage dealt.

WoW Nerd(1): OMGAWD GUYS! I JUST GOT A HIPPOCRIT!!

Guild Mate: How much, man?

WoW Nerd(1): Over 9000!!!

WoW Nerd(2): HOLY S**T DUDE!! OVER 9000!? THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE!!


Woods should pay spins his 850 if he's driving so much alleged business to him.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2010)

I honestly have no idea why anyone who reads any of these threads would order from him in the future. Clearly he's delivered other bodies that he's started and finished within the last 3 years, so it's not so much that there's a long wait time, it's that he is either completely disorganized or he is purposely putting certain customers on the back burner. Either way,.


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 28, 2010)

Unless your name is Rick Beatty, I doubt you would get it on time.


----------



## Origin (Feb 28, 2010)

Regardless of the quality or even speediness, bias + unprofessional attitude = never going to buy from or deal with


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread=


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 28, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Well, I ordered my first KxK IIRC 3 months before I ordered this body... I now have three completed KxKs here



WOW, 3 complete KXK's before you get one finished body

can we say EPIC FAIL Batman?

btw that body is smokin'


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont count on it.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 1, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> WOW, 3 complete KXK's before you get one finished body
> 
> can we say EPIC FAIL Batman?
> 
> *btw that body is smokin'*





It probably will be when Technomancer kills it with fire.


----------



## Maurobrazil (Mar 1, 2010)

I´ve ordered a body from him in december( i didn´t do a search before f%&¨)
Is a basic RG7 shape in Quilt Maple Mahogamy that was in the ready done section, just ordered to be HH routed, no pot and switch holes ... was 2 weeks time. The body get´s here day 12 Feb ( 2 months ) and it´s in custons now ... but i would say that for a CNC shop, 2 months for a glued wood ready to be worked, HH config programated, is to much time.
I think he is with problens in the works listing ... a lack of organization in the shop ...
When the body gets here, i´ll post pics.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

It still baffles me when people on forums like here and Jemsite order from this guy, Jemsite especially since there's a mile long thread of pissed off people in their vendor reviews section


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

i´m still confused as to how this happens at all. i mean, the guy is a perfectly capable guitar builder, he´s got wood and CNC and all the tools, and he has the reputation... yet he somehow manages to spend AGES doing simple things, and he sometimes just forgets orders.

how this works is beyond me

the same applies to luthiers who don´t deliver, yet, somehow starts, finishes, and delivers entire guitars to other people while you´re stuck with nothing. baffling.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems people outside of the USA get screwed the most since I guess they technically have no legal recourse to recover their money (aside paying Paypal, I guess). Spins is from Canada and it seems like Woods is taunting him that he can't get his money back. 'Course, Woods could be full of it and isn't swimming in customer orders as he professes. Honestly, why would anyone pay all up front to a luthier that has threads 32 miles long about all the people they screwed over?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

Jack Secret said:


> Seems people outside of the USA get screwed the most since I guess they technically have no legal recourse to recover their money (aside paying Paypal, I guess). Spins is from Canada and it seems like Woods is taunting him that he can't get his money back. 'Course, Woods could be full of it and isn't swimming in customer orders as he professes. Honestly, why would anyone pay all up front to a luthier that has threads 32 miles long about all the people they screwed over?



In my case it wasn't a lot of money and it was an in-stock body, so I figured I was safe  Honestly if this was enough money to be more than small claims court I would have lawyered his ass long ago, but for the amount I have in it's not worth the effort. It's also worth noting that he seems to change phone numbers periodically, as I tracked down 3 or 4 numbers for him on the net and none of them were any good.


----------



## Dooky (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't see how he thinks pissing off Spins and having bad publicity on Jemsite is creating him more business. I was going to order from him - no way in hell I'm gonna make that gamble now.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> It still baffles me when people on forums like here and Jemsite order from this guy, Jemsite especially since there's a mile long thread of pissed off people in their vendor reviews section



He has two long ass threads of bashing goodness, one under his own name and one as Legacy One.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

Jack Secret said:


> He has two long ass threads of bashing goodness, one under his own name and one as Legacy One.



Wait what? I didn't think Woods and Legacy One were the same person...


----------



## DiezelMonster (Mar 1, 2010)

as far as I could figure out they are NOT the same person, I read that Chris woods does some CNC work for Patrick Simms which is the legacy one guy....but I could be wrong!

C


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 1, 2010)

whoh, wait guys, I was around on Jemsite during that whole epic time of Legacy One and I'm 100% sure Legacy One and Patric Simms are not the same person.

Chris Woods, Legact One, and Pat Simms are 3 totally different people (albeit the same work ethics though)


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> whoh, wait guys, I was around on Jemsite during that whole epic time of Legacy One and I'm 100% sure Legacy One and Patric Simms are not the same person.



+1 to this, Simms and Legacy One are not the same guy


----------



## awesomeaustin (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't count it being done by this due date. If he failed to deliver every other time, he clearly doesn't give two shits about whether you get it in a timely fashion(which would have been 3 months after the order was placed)


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 1, 2010)

DAMN.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 3, 2010)

I would have loved to buy this off you but it seems everyone else beat me to dibs, sure I don't have the money at the moment but I expect to be loaded by the time you get it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome, check out the list below the second link


----------



## AySay (Mar 3, 2010)

This motherfucker must be taking so long because he's finger painting that finish. I mean judging from his email, it's the only skill he stayed in school long enough to learn...
Not to judge or anything...


----------



## S-O (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope he delivers! >.<


----------



## thefool (Mar 3, 2010)

wow this is horrible.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome, I just checked his site again and the delivery date dropped back another week


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2010)

Jack Secret said:


> Seems people outside of the USA get screwed the most since I guess they technically have no legal recourse to recover their money (aside paying Paypal, I guess). Spins is from Canada and it seems like Woods is taunting him that he can't get his money back. 'Course, Woods could be full of it and isn't swimming in customer orders as he professes. Honestly, why would anyone pay all up front to a luthier that has threads 32 miles long about all the people they screwed over?



i´m getting help from inside the US to make things right myself. you´re screwed if you´re outside the US and have no way of getting help from the inside, so to speak.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Awesome, I just checked his site again and the delivery date dropped back another week



....and there's your answer right there folks!

Move along nothing to see here.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 3, 2010)

The poll in this thread => useless


----------



## Default_M (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Awesome, I just checked his site again and the delivery date dropped back another week



He's probably seen this thread and done it to spite you.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2010)

Default_M said:


> He's probably seen this thread and done it to spite you.



Looks like all the stuff in the same bracket got pushed back as well. Honestly I'm impressed that he's publicly posting ETAs on things now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Looks like all the stuff in the same bracket got pushed back as well. Honestly I'm impressed that he's publicly posting ETAs on things now.



The man seems to do great work but 3 years Is rediculous.

Isn't the ETA on an ESP custom like 6 months? 

He's just doing a neck...


----------



## mickytee (Mar 4, 2010)

anyone got the url of his website?
google doesnt seem to want to help


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2010)

It's the first hit when you Google "christopher woods guitars"

http://www.christopherwoods.com/


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 5, 2010)

I voted 'yes' just for laughs. I've never had to wait more than a few months for a custom. I admire all the guys who are waiting 2-3 years (or more in some cases) for their guitars. Definitely takes a level of patience I know I could never exhibit; even if I had 500 guitars I'd still be getting pretty bummed out after 3 

*The exception being if the builder is up-front with the wait time of course.


----------



## shredder777 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is complete BS man!,Is it that difficult to find another luthier to help around the shop??, I mean no offense but If you are getting bogged with orders, why not just stop taking them like how many independent custom shops do. I dont understand the logic behind taking a shit load of orders only to have people wait forever. 

I feel for ya Tech. Hell, for making you wait this long, he should build you a complete guitar..except you might have to wait a few more years.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe I should start my own custom guitar shop. Then I would take like 500 orders and all those peoples money and run off to another country and change my name MUAHAHAA lol. Honestly this guy is a douchebag.


----------



## Maurobrazil (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine get today, after 3 months, 2 months building and 1 month on custons 
Quilted Maple Top and Mahogany Body. To not say that every thing was perfect, 2 points:
- The quilted top is not the one that were in the site, on the ready to go page ( wood where glued waiting for routing);
- I asked to the body without bents, flat top and back, since my plan was to do a S body type, but ....

Now i think i going to work the top as Briam Moore Guitars ... color Fireburst or Bengal / Tigerbust ... maybe a cream binding or mask binding.

The photos


----------



## technomancer (Mar 17, 2010)

Maurobrazil said:


> Mine get today, after 3 months, 2 months building and 1 month on custons
> Quilted Maple Top and Mahogany Body. To not say that every thing was perfect, 2 points:
> - The quilted top is not the one that were in the site, on the ready to go page ( wood where glued waiting for routing);
> - I asked to the body without bents, flat top and back, since my plan was to do a S body type, but ....
> ...



Awesome glad to know he's fucking over people that have been waiting YEARS to ship shit to other people in a couple months.

Looks like Woods updated the site on 3-15 and the estimated completion date hasn't changed.


----------



## Maurobrazil (Mar 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Awesome glad to know he's fucking over people that have been waiting YEARS to ship shit to other people in a couple months.
> 
> Looks like Woods updated the site on 3-15 and the estimated completion date hasn't changed.


 
I think i was lucky to have a fast delivery, not considering the mistake on what was ordered ...
Think he is like woodworkers ( tables, desk, chair, ... ), got more orders than can do and he doesn´t have a control list, so he works on what he remenbers ...


----------



## psywaltz (Mar 17, 2010)

i have given up, becoming my money back. i´ve waited three years for two bodies... i waited weeks for an email reply - what a horrible communication. the only things i received: alibies, more alibies but no bodies... now, i´m waiting since february 2008 for my money. he has written me, that he can´t pay my refunds, because he hasn´t sold the lumber, that he had to buy for my projects

since more than a year i have heard nothing from him... he has taken my 250 dollars without giving me anything... love that!


----------



## S-O (Mar 24, 2010)

So. I guess it never came?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2010)

The estimated completion is this week... however he's not showing the orders that were supposed to be done by the 16th as shipped, so I'm not holding my breath (not that I was to begin with)

You have to love the most recent "news" item though



Christopher Woods said:


> We do our best to accurately estimate how long it will take to build your order and we are on time with a lot more then we get credit for.



followed by a lot of whining about fixing fuckups... yeah your order may take up to YEARS longer that you were told, and he may ignore you completely and/or lie through his teeth on a regular basis but hey he gets more done than he gets credit for


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 25, 2010)

Man techno. that sucks. Cant you like, say fuck you and go somewhere else and get money back/not pay?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 25, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Man techno. that sucks. Cant you like, say fuck you and go somewhere else and get money back/not pay?



he did go somewhere else. he bought like 3 KXKs in the time he was waiting for this.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> he did go somewhere else. he bought like 3 KXKs in the time he was waiting for this.



haha well yeah ofcourse! but i meant goign somewhere else for that neck.. even though he scrapped that project (i think )


----------



## technomancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Problem is I payed for the body up front from his store and by the time I got irritated the paypal dispute window had closed. So short of taking him to court, which isn't worth it for the couple hundred as it would be small claims court, I really don't have any options.

The best Woods has done is offered to send me the body "as is" ie with a half-finished paint job on it about a year ago, which is less than worthless... so I wait and see if he'll EVER deliver what I paid for and he offered.


----------



## yacker (Mar 25, 2010)

What really blows about the whole situation is that even if you did take him to court and you won your money back and were rewarded extra money to compensate for the filing fees involved, the cost of transportation from PA to California (I believe that's where he's located) to appear in court would be far in excess of the cost of the item itself. 

I don't really know California law but I would imagine you could also request money for transportation expenses but I doubt they'd be rewarded given the circumstances, and given that none of the above would be guaranteed it's just not worth the financial risk. Sucks man


----------



## audibleE (Mar 25, 2010)

Contact the Better Business Bureau and research your rights. Waiting 3 years is unacceptable in any case. Also, not refunding money, I think is against the law. Just because he hasn't sold the lumber, that he "allegedly" bought for your project is not your fault. That's bullshit. He's the douche that purchased the wood and hasn't returned finished product.

I'd really like to know the truth behind why it's so challenging to produce the purchased items. Is this dude carving lines out of blow instead of guitars?


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2010)

Aaaaand those of you that voted no win 

Woods FINALLY updated his site again, my order's ETA is now June... and he's announced he's going to stop doing guitar parts and focus on full custom guitars using his own designs (maybe). Maybe he'll manage to deliver those in a somewhat timely manner


----------



## Nonservium (May 8, 2010)

Where is this guy located again?


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Where is this guy located again?



Somewhere in California


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 8, 2010)

lol oh im so glad i canceled my order with Woods last summer. It was going on 2 years without him even starting it, and the sad thing is, it was using a Carvin NT blank so its not like he had to do any fretwork, just shaping and routing the body.

Im sure if I stayed with it, i'd still be stuck in the same situation.


----------



## Shenaniganizer (May 8, 2010)

What a dick.

Sorry to hear about that, techno.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 13, 2010)

Woods updated his site and removed completion dates from his "current orders" page... which is good because he never remotely hits them anyways 

It's also now past the second delivery date he posted this year and it's not even in the "currently working" queue.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2010)

This is why I'm skeptical of customs, because I'm putting my monety in the hands of someone I don't know personally.

I hope he gets it to you eventually dude, disgusting what he's doing.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Lethe (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a good thing that you keep this thread updated, dude. People should know about guys like that. I had toyed around with the idea of getting a custom there a few months ago.


----------



## S-O (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, when he DOES deliver, I will deliver money to you. Haha.

/dream


----------



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2010)

S-O said:


> Well, when he DOES deliver, I will deliver money to you. Haha.
> 
> /dream



yeah maybe when he stops taking parts orders he'll clear his backlog


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2010)

What a tool.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2010)

So just to keep this alive still no body


----------



## aslsmm (Sep 22, 2010)

i bought a c woods neck from a freind of mine. the quality is awesome but he said that he had been trying to get chris to finish his 7 string body for the past 1 and a half. so i decided that i wouldn't really get into bussiness with him.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 22, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> Unless your name is Rick James, I doubt you would get it on time.



Fix'd.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Naf15 (Nov 15, 2011)

Any luck with your order? I figured over a year would be enough time... but then again...


----------



## Estilo (Nov 15, 2011)

You know, if you take the "s" out of "Woods" and instead put it behind "Christopher" it can sound very wrong.


----------



## Jontain (Nov 15, 2011)

this thread.... wow... just wow.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, just discovered there is now a phone number for Christopher Woods on his shop, so maybe after almost five years I can FINALLY get this done. After calling him he seems friendly enough, he's on the road (literally I could hear the car noise) but will be back at his shop thursday so I'll try him again then and see if I can get this long saga wrapped up happily.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMFG I almost bought a knockoff JEM from him, because I figured if I was going to spend $2600 on a production signature model I might and well have a "custom" one made for me instead... soooo glad I lucked into a JEM dirt cheap and pulled the trigger on that instead! Wow... WTF 5 years? Is it going to be free?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> OMFG I almost bought a knockoff JEM from him, because I figured if I was going to spend $2600 on a production signature model I might and well have a "custom" one made for me instead... soooo glad I lucked into a JEM dirt cheap and pulled the trigger on that instead! Wow... WTF 5 years? Is it going to be free?



Given it was from his store and thus paid for up front I'd say I have a snowball's chance in hell of ever seeing my money again. I'd settle for a completed body


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 16, 2011)

^ NGD = New Guitar Decade? (Already half way there!)


----------



## mountainjam (Nov 16, 2011)

After reading this thread, im feeling like I got lucky. I ordered a replacement fretboard from chris last summer, and it arrived to me in under 2 weeks. When I opened the box, I found my board completely cracked in half from poor packaging. I emailed him and told him the situation, said he would get a new one out to me right away. Well, after a month of waiting, I just wrote it off and said to myself $100 isn't that big of a deal. But, it eventually showed up 2 weeks later. So, in conclusion the dude is capable of completing orders, but I have no idea what's up with your order tech, sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Nov 16, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> After reading this thread, im feeling like I got lucky. I ordered a replacement fretboard from chris last summer, and it arrived to me in under 2 weeks. When I opened the box, I found my board completely cracked in half from poor packaging. I emailed him and told him the situation, said he would get a new one out to me right away. Well, after a month of waiting, I just wrote it off and said to myself $100 isn't that big of a deal. But, it eventually showed up 2 weeks later. So, in conclusion the dude is capable of completing orders, but I have no idea what's up with your order tech, sorry to hear of your troubles.



I also ordered 2 instock bodies in 2008 and received them a month later but I consider myself lucky  I would never recommend him to anyone.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 16, 2011)

5 fucking years? Are you kidding me? Who on Earth waits 5 years for a damn guitar body? That's what it took my grandfather to build his house with his own bare hands... And he was taking his time. 

Sorry to hear about it Techno. Let us know once you get it sorted out!

EDIT: I didn't realize that sorting it out could probably take 5 more years


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Nov 16, 2011)

No way this guy's still in business.  He must swipe sandpaper across the body/neck in 1 stroke every day, and then move on to other "important" things.


----------



## Rap Hat (Nov 16, 2011)

I just read the whole saga on Jemsite, holy shit. That guy had at least 15 (and I'm guessing it's a lot higher, because new people were still coming in late 2010 saying they'd been waiting for 4 years..) people waiting for over 3 years, some for a simple neck, some for bodies, some for guitars. I think one guy needed his headstock painted (and that was it), and I'm not sure he even got that done after 2? years.

Most people were quoted 3-8 weeks at the beginning, and the ones that did get out took 8-15 months (with 15 seemingly average). I can't imagine 15 months for a simple neck, and when you get it the thing is crap.

This is definitely an eye opener for me. I've seen some of the luthier issues here, and thought the current 'big' one with wait times going on a year is unfortunate - stories like Chris are just terrifying. It's like the worst of Ed Roman meets the worst of Roter.

E: Or, knockoff bullshit by a guy with big ego turns out to be crap and most likely doesn't get delivered.


----------



## Thep (Nov 17, 2011)

I am terribly sorry that you're still going through this.

I'm glad I didn't deal with him...I got the wraths of sims and 2018customs, but none as bad as this. 

If he were in my neck of the woods, I would love to help you out.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 17, 2011)

Im glad I chose to pester him in sending my Carvin neckthru blank back to me instead of waiting for him to build the guitar with it.. even though I lost out on shipping since he charged me for it =/ But man, that guy is impossible to work with. I had the neck at his place from like 2007-2009, and he didnt do one thing to it in those 2 years. That was enough for me.

I wouldn't expect your money back either..


----------



## Xaios (Nov 17, 2011)

Still nothing? Absolutely incredible.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 17, 2011)

technomancer said:


> five years


----------



## Revorder_Metal (Nov 17, 2011)

this guys my hero hahaha he takes lazyness to a whole new level. i sure wish i could have his life.




just so you guys know, that WHOLE statement was sarcasm haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2011)

technomancer said:


> You read that right, three years give or take a month or two  The body was from his store, meaning it was completed as far as the first pic when I ordered it. He nicked the flame maple top when he went to drill the hole for the knob and offered me two options, either he'd make me a new body, or he'd finish it for free. Since the finish I wanted was a green to black burst I decided to let him do the finish for free since the burst would cover the small nick in the top.
> 
> PS remember to vote in the poll


 
How long ago did you scrap the project? How come you couldn't get a refund sooner?


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad I stayed away :S


----------



## technomancer (Nov 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> How long ago did you scrap the project? How come you couldn't get a refund sooner?



How exactly would you propose I get a refund? Since he was painting it I gave him a couple months which closed the paypal window and the best offer I've gotten was, "I'll send it to you as is."

Given suing somebody for <$500 in California would cost me more than the body cost in legal fees and travel expenses there's really nothing I could do about it. He's at least in TN now but it would still cost me more to sue for the money than to let it go  Not to mention receiving a judgement against somebody still doesn't mean you'll get paid.

Granted I was dumb at the time and broke some cardinal rules of buying shit online like only having an email address for contact, but even with address and phone short of being really annoying there's not a lot you can do in situations like this.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 18, 2011)

Ah, so I see this still hasn't been resolved. You scared me when you posted this last year - it is a fundamental paradigm of existence and should not be broken: "though shalt not get the Chris Woods body thou hast ordered".


----------



## technomancer (Nov 18, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Ah, so I see this still hasn't been resolved. You scared me when you posted this last year - it is a fundamental paradigm of existence and should not be broken: "though shalt not get the Chris Woods body thou hast ordered".



 

I called yesterday but got no answer. I intended to call back again later in the day but got busy with work. Going to ping him a few times today until I get a hold of him and see what's up.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 18, 2011)

^ For one get out of ban free card I know some boys down there that could go pick it up for you...


----------



## ElRay (Nov 18, 2011)

technomancer said:


> How exactly would you propose I get a refund? ... paypal window ...


There's the gotcha. That's why I despise PayPal. They strip you of your credit card rights. You can always follow-through with a reversal, if you've payed by credit card, but if you receive any money to your PayPal account, they'll take the reversal out of your balance and/or close your account.

And that's assuming you use PayPal as a credit card interface and not a direct line to your checking and/or savings accounts.

I also love how they "need" a bank account for address verification and that they claim a credit card is not sufficient and then force their sellers to ship to a verified address or lose their protections. Thus "forcing" the buyers to expose their checking/savings accounts, which don't have any reversal of charge protections.

Ray


----------



## s4tch (May 30, 2012)

I just found this vid on youtube, I thought it was cool, I googled his name, and this thread popped up with some other bad experiences as well. Just being curious, OP, did you finally get the body?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2012)

No he didnt


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2012)

Nope Chris woods never delivered


----------



## drmosh (May 30, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Nope Chris woods never delivered



and nobody was surprised.

Still fucking sucks though


----------



## JamesM (May 30, 2012)

Boners.


----------



## dooredge (May 30, 2012)

He lives in Tennesse now; get him! 

Christopher Woods
5251-C Hwy. 153 #366
Hixson, Tennessee 37343


----------



## JaeSwift (May 30, 2012)

How about we crowdsource a lawsuit against him?


----------



## Neil (May 30, 2012)

technomancer said:


> How exactly would you propose I get a refund? Since he was painting it I gave him a couple months which closed the paypal window


Buisness paypal users can issue refunds at any time,

but is he a buisness paypal user... lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2012)

Yeah but tech cant initiate a dispute because the window is over.


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2012)

Yeah unfortunately the only option would be to pursue him in small claims court, and travel expense would run up more than I paid for the body


----------



## JaeSwift (May 30, 2012)

If you win the case, wouldnt you be able to get all finances spent on the suit out of him (at the least) ?


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2012)

HIGHLY doubtful I'd get travel expenses back


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2012)

Its really hard to get people tp pay even if he did win. Not nearly worth it, especially thinking about opportunity costs like time off work, etc..


----------



## JPMDan (May 30, 2012)

holy shit man I'm not surprised at all you didn't get it. The top on that was a top I bought for my project then I ended up swapping for a body in the store. Then he offered to build a new body since his cuts are much better now. I took up on the offer and even sent him my Edge Pro 7 Trem to install the studs and make sure the routing will work with it. About 2-3 years later I get my body and it was a shitty piece of mahogany with a few knots on it and my trem, pots, and toggle didn't even fit into it (I gave him the hole sizes the pots and switch required).


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, it's been a long time coming, but all's well that ends well. Chris got a hold of me today and issued me a refund for my order.

He's apparently trying to get caught up and square away his back orders.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2012)

Never in a million years would I have thought that would happen 0_o Congrats...


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 1, 2012)

Your latest post made my jaw hit the fuckin' floor. I would have bet a thousand against you that it would have never happened.

HNOMD (Happy New Old Money Day)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2012)

You should ask him to make up the difference in inflation too


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool I guess I can finally place my order now that he's become responsible and timely....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah...maybe it'll be done by the time you're a full blown doctor.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 1, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming, but all's well that ends well. Chris got a hold of me today and issued me a refund for my order.
> 
> He's apparently trying to get caught up and square away his back orders.



Wow! That is amazing. I honestly thought the day would never come. Glad he finally manned up and gave you back the money that was rightfully yours.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 1, 2012)

Now that's out of the way he can finally make my 7 string JPM Ibanez Baritone guitar with LEDs in the fretboard.


----------



## Rain (Jun 1, 2012)

Terrible business xD


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 2, 2012)

so is it safe to assume that the refunded price will be going toward your list of upcoming KXKs lol 
congrats on getting your funds back even im surprised


----------



## Tordah (Jun 2, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming, but all's well that ends well. Chris got a hold of me today and issued me a refund for my order.
> 
> He's apparently trying to get caught up and square away his back orders.



I might have Youtube messaged him criticising his business practices a few days ago...

He messaged me back saying "if you're a man, you'd call me up and tell me what you mean", I then showed him this thread. 

Of course, that could entirely be coincidence.

Glad he returned what is rightfully yours. A good man is a man who can correct his mistakes.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 2, 2012)

Whats funny is Steve isn't the only one, there are literally dozens of people you find easily with a quick google search. At least this got resolved and now maybe Mesh will get his money back too.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Now that's out of the way he can finally make my 7 string JPM Ibanez Baritone guitar with LEDs in the fretboard.



Where on the Mayan calendar is that job situated??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


>


 Just made my night


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jun 11, 2012)

He did WHAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 11, 2012)

Unbelievable. Tech you've got the patience of a saint.

I honestly can't imagine what I'd do in a similar situation, but I'm extremely glad everything worked out for you man!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 11, 2012)

I (idiotically) commented on a Chris Woods video after seeing this thread with "Damn, a Chris Woods guitar that actually got built."

He messaged me back "There are about 1500 orders out there that I've shipped over the past decade. What have you done?"

While I admit my original comment was in poor judgement, I still find this funny.  If I actually deemed it worth my time, I'd message him back all snarky and then point out this thread, but after reading about a guy on here getting blacklisted  from EMG by someone higher up in the biz for something like this, I'm good.


----------



## jarnozz (Jun 12, 2012)

trololololol what a boss. Terrible business and poor service... what a guy


----------



## Rook (Jun 12, 2012)

Zeno said:


> While I admit my original comment was in poor judgement, I still find this funny.  If I actually deemed it worth my time, I'd message him back all snarky and then point out this thread, but after reading about a guy on here getting blacklisted  from EMG by someone higher up in the biz for something like this, I'm good.



 blacklisted by EMG is as much a threat to me as someone saying they're gunna kick me out of the super cool club  Besides, a company like that policing the Internet is so retarded. If I was a worthy potential endorsee of something someday and a company was shying away saying 'you called one of our douchebag artists a name on the Internet a few years ago', I think I'd be happy not to work with them  if they're that stupid its their loss at te end of the day.

Anyway, Tech, I'm glad you got some resolve out of this, it's always good to see happy endings to these things!


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 12, 2012)

This ordeal is hilarious. Good show.


----------



## Tordah (Jun 12, 2012)

Zeno said:


> If I actually deemed it worth my time, I'd message him back all snarky and then point out this thread, but after reading about a guy on here getting blacklisted  from EMG by someone higher up in the biz for something like this, I'm good.



I deemed it worth my time, though! 

Gave him a comment on his video and showed him this thread.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 12, 2012)

Zeno said:


> He messaged me back "There are about 1500 orders out there that I've shipped over the past decade. What have you done?"



Orders for what? Strings? pickups? It's certainly not 1500 necks, guitar bodies or full guitars


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2012)

Eh, he fell into a common trap in the luthiery biz, but for him it was worse because he was selling parts (necks / bodies) instead of full guitars. Seems like he's trying to straighten things out, so more power to him


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 12, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Eh, he fell into a common trap in the luthiery biz, but for him it was worse because he was selling parts (necks / bodies) instead of full guitars. Seems like he's trying to straighten things out, so more power to him



not sure if it helped that he was a cunt about it and talks down to people constantly though.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> not sure if it helped that he was a cunt about it and talks down to people constantly though.



I have no clue what you're talking about, but it's clearly time for this to be shut down


----------

